# I cant believe what I found today...



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So perusing Sportsmans on my lunch break this afternoon for some random things, I found myself in the reloading section. (go figure) As I glanced up for reasons unknown to me still, there it sat. Almost as if a beam of light was shining right on it. As I squinted to sharpen my focus I realized that it was in fact a 1lb bottle of Hodgon Varget powder. I reached up in disbelief expecting it to be an empty bottle, a showcase piece if you will. It wasn't! I have been searching for over a year for some of this to try some loads for my 308 long range rifle. I am super excited and cant wait to try it out. Tomorrow is the opener of the ML and my 13 yr old has a tag. I will be trying to help him fill that tag (his first deer) but as soon as that is done it is reload and play time for me.
I suppose I post this for anyone with some good formulas to start with. 
Remington 700Varmint that really seams to like 178gr. Amax bullets and RL15
Winchester Brass and CCI primers

Cheddar


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm waiting to find Reloader 19.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to tell you the sad news Mr. Cheddar but all Varget has been recalled. Please send your container to Longbow's Varget Recall Service, P.O. Box GimmeVarget, Perry Utah. Thank you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Evingston usually has Varget....and Reloader 19.

You know it's a crazy world out there. Last Friday I seen a buck mule deer in Wyoming. Really, I'm not making this up.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad bucks don't have fawns.(I learnt that on this here forum)------SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never seen Varget in real life....I started to think it was kind of like a sasquatch or chupacabra and didn't really exist.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I see Varget regularly - Probably has to do with the fact that the gun shop wants $40/lb. I like the stuff, but not that much.

I think you'll really like it in the 308!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What store in evanston, goob? I travel between evanston and sandy utah a lot and I would pick some up for any guys in the valley wanting some if they contact me?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

LanceS4803 said:


> I'm waiting to find Reloader 19.


Really? I see it all the time. PM me and I will give you the secrets of the universe.

Cheddar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What store in evanston, goob? I travel between evanston and sandy utah a lot and I would pick some up for any guys in the valley wanting some if they contact me?


Sports World on Front Street has it often. A lot of Utah guys buy powder and bullets there.

Don't know if they have any Varget at the moment but I have a couple lbs and could sell one can to you.

You can always get some buddies together and buy a case (ten 1lb cans) online. The shipping fees are high but the price per can will usually be lower, or the same, as the shelf price.

.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> Sorry to tell you the sad news Mr. Cheddar but all Varget has been recalled. Please send your container to Longbow's Varget Recall Service, P.O. Box GimmeVarget, Perry Utah. Thank you.


You're just bitter when you can't find Varget at the kitoi Bay Sportsmans, you have to go all the way to the kitoi Bay cabelas. It's such a hassle checking all your different shops for powder, eh longbow?

By the way, I flew over this week. It was work related though.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

scott_rn said:


> You're just bitter when you can't find Varget at the kitoi Bay Sportsmans, you have to go all the way to the kitoi Bay cabelas. It's such a hassle checking all your different shops for powder, eh longbow?
> 
> By the way, I flew over this week. It was work related though.


Hey, I think I can see me down there!! There's a little blurry spot that looks like a flurry of activity. That must be me hard at work. :mrgreen:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

It's our best seller and it goes fast when it comes in


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So now its on to a good recipe for this stuff. Any ideas? Gun is a Rem 700varmint barrel in .308 win.

Cheddar


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this it? 

There must have been 30 pounds at sw in Wasilla tonight. I bought one, but shouldn'thave. I must have 10 pounds of different powders and still can't get my gun sighted in, mostly for lack of time at the range. 
Chuck, are you reloading on afognak?

Cheddar, I'm planning to use the book load on from Barnes 120's and nosler 140's in the 7mm08


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

4895 is the best powder I've found for 7mm08. I'm going to work up some new 243 loads with it in the coming months.


-DallanC


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> 4895 is the best powder I've found for 7mm08. I'm going to work up some new 243 loads with it in the coming months.
> 
> -DallanC


Which 4895? I've got h4895, mostly so I could work up reduced recoil loads for my kid. I've got a couple of friends that find their 7mm08 guns shot r17 really well. One likes 140 grain Barnes bullets, the other nosler longrange (only come in 150 grain)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Either. The burn rate is perfect for that case. I have both IMR and H versions, current load in my boys rifle is 48gr of H4895. Very accurate and 2840fps out of his 20" barrel w/ 140gr accubonds.


-DallanC


----------

